# Do all hedgies have a bald line between their quills?



## baekhyunee506 (Jul 6, 2017)

When I was trying to hold my hedgie today, I noticed that her quills on her head were separated into two sections. There was a bald line right in the middle of her quills, and when she spikes up, it was like a cheer leader lost her two spikey pom poms on my hedgies head, one on each side. I have had my hedgie for one week and a half, and I have done my research but I don't know if this is normal for a hedgie. I am worried. I am not sure if this is because of quilling or not. She has lost a few ten quills, but not handfuls. Please help


----------



## hanayokoizumi (Dec 28, 2016)

I would assume its the 'reverse mohawk' which is normal for hedgies to have. If you dont know what i'm talking about, it's a small gap in the quills in a line between the ears on the forehead. Its normal, more noticeable on some hedgies than others though, and it's there to allow them to curl into a ball. I hope this helped!


----------



## baekhyunee506 (Jul 6, 2017)

Thank you! I've never seen it on any hedgehog before! Well I guess I'm into hedgehog fashion now


----------

